# Isuzu Rodeo transmission



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

1995 Isuzu Rodeo (yes it's still running with 182,000 miles). The vehicle will not go when the gear selector is placed in over-drive (4-spd. auto). But if you put it in L1 it will start out just fine, then shift to L2, then to D, then to OD and drive on. It just will not start out in OD, or the "D" with the square "O" around it. Phone calls to two transmission shops with two different answers: 1) This tranny was built in France for BMW, then they sold a huge number of them to Isuzu and Honda. A _rebuilt _tranny, if one were to be found is in the area of $7,000 for the swap out, they don't even want the old one. 2) Bring it on in to a different shop, there is a "Transmission Range Sensor" on the drivers side of the tranny which gets dirty inside and causes this. NO, there are no sensors to be found but they can be easily dismantled, cleaned, put dielectric grease on the contacts, put it back in and off you go for another 100,000 miles or so. Something like $200 bucks. This is one of those "sounds too good to be true" items. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------

